

Create and deploy python web application in less then 15 minutes - timothycrosley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L8TsmrZPLg

======
lutusp
This only demonstrates one of my favorite sayings: "While programming, you can
write fast programs, and you can write programs fast, but you can't write fast
programs fast."

> ... less then [sic] 15 minutes

Would that be "less _than_ 15 minutes"?

